# المشاريع والدوائر الإلكترونية



## القبطان علي (24 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ....................... يوجد بالرابط التالي دوائر الكترونية يمكن الأستفادة منها
http://www.arabelect.net/projects.htm


----------



## SQTSTE (24 يناير 2009)

شكرا اخي جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رسول بني مطر (24 يناير 2009)

لك جزيل الشكر أخي


----------



## elsayedsamir (6 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------

